# Where to do a Season in the US



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

good question, bump


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Jackson, but it's been 10 years since I've been there (as a skier at the time). Also, if you're really concerned with variety, look into Vail Resorts' Epic Pass, and live in either Eagle or Summit County.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think you are going to get smaller lift lines at Jackson. World class out of control terrain for sure though. Just skip the Vail resorts idea. Passes are cheap, but crowds are also huge, especially on weekends or big powder days. The corridor (I70)that Vail resorts are located off of, is he most heavily traveled ski highway in the United States. I know first hand. 

Big Sky/Moonlight would be an off the beaten path spot to look at. Great looking terrain there.

Crested Butte is a fantastic mountain. Very steep, plenty of kill yourself terrain. One of the most underrated "extreme" mountains out there. Seth Morrison broke on to the scene there. It's definitely bad ass, and if you can handle the terrain there, you can handle the other big mountains like Squaw or Jackson. Telluride would be another spot to look at. Way off the beaten path there.

Washington state would be another spot. Baker looks out of control good. No real resort towns there, but you can live in a real town plenty close to the area. The most snow in a season has fallen in Washington.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Three resorts on Hood here in Oregon...Snowolf can verify but im pretty sure if your a lifty or worker that you get free passes to all 3...im not sure though as Meadows is run by a seperate company...

And Timberline is the only real resort in the US open more or less year round...so you could theoretically have a longer job and board longer into the summer/fall months.

You wont find short lines at Bachelor, it is a pretty yuppie mountain being next to Sun River and Bend a lot of tourists and locals go there every year and rent timeshare houses, etc...
In my head i imagine it as a toned down version of Aspen from Dumb and Dumber...even though i've never been to Aspen


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Baker, no glitz or glamor except in your own drug infested delusional state; nothing to do but work and ride; if you party it can be a dangerous place. Really opposite end of the scale to W/B, small area, when it goes off its quite unreal however unpredictable, but there are weeks (on end) that it truly sucks, i.e., rain, gray, heavy wet chow, flat light and cascade concrete. If you are in to hillbilly deliverance isolation, can manage being peaceful/chill, accepting the suckiness and appreciate some bc hardcore vibe...my son said its like living a nightmarish version of snowboard camp...isolative tight quarters...he loved it but wouldn't do it again. Its really a locals hill, cause when it goes off, you got about 2 hours before everything is tore up by the local mobsters...unless its puking all day...its really fun and fun to watch the crazy shit that the locals do for those few hours...its like bedlam on the hill.

As for terrain, (no real park) its pretty rowdy, advanced but very small, steep, tight trees, cliffs, chutes, only 1 smallish open cruising bowl that is often closed and again conditions can be crappy...very...very...very few bluebird pow days. Lots more stuff out of bounds/bc but can be hellishly dangerous.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

if you are looking for gnarly terrain i would say jackson is it...although it is REALLY hard to be a snowboarder there. It is just a very ski-centric mountain and a lot of the good stashes require a little extra effort as a snowboarder. But the terrain is amazing. Weather...not so much. I'm not sure what the weather was like in up in BC, but it definitely gets (and stays) cold, windy, and cloudy in Jackson. As for the lift lines there....well lets just say when I was there we would get in line for the gondola on pow days (the only way to the upper mountain-before the new tram) between 6 and 6:30 when it wouldn't open until 9 (ideally, more likely it would open around 10-10:30) and still be about 5-8 gondolas back in line. but that is part of the fun, is the locals are into their powder.

the downside of jackson is that since it is on leased land it has to close pretty early when they still have boat loads of snow. 

Big Sky, Montana could be another alternative. It is one of the biggest resorts (so coming from W/B it should be sufficient) and they still have some rockin terrain.


----------



## SS_Pow_Rider (Jun 12, 2009)

*My opinion...*

I opened Bachelor and closed Bachelor this year with a couple week long sessions in between. I love Bachelor as I explore it's terrain more and more there always seems to be new lines to ride. Yeah the lift lines can be long on the weekend, but I think that is indicitive of any good Resort operation with a ton of shredable terrain.I do have a easy cure for long lift lines though, stay off the lifts that all the tourists go to. I found the best powder stashes at Bachelor off of Rainbow lift and have never waited in line. 
The town of Bend is amazing too. Lots to do year around. Very mellow and easy way of living there and that has always been extended to me as a guest. Having lived in Arizona for the past 25 years I have been to many other resorts on the west coast and have found my home away from home at Bachelor. My new home is Twin Falls Idaho so I am stoked to see what Grand and Jackson have to offer next season. After spending many hours looking at various sites I don't think Jackson will let me down. 
Happy searching!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

How would one go about getting a job, and accommodation in NZ and canada, once my year 12 is over I plan to do the ski season in NZ then over in Canada as I can work no problem in both (dual citizenship )

Just not sure how to go about it, reason I was going to go to NZ first is because I heard that you need to be in candada a few months before the season for training?? and thats when my exams are on 

any help/info would be WONDERFUL!!

Thanks Mitch


----------

